# Spring Turkey Hunt #234 confusion.....



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

My buddies and I all have tags for hunt #234. I have already tagged my bird, but my buddy Scott (sjhawkeye) still has yet to shoot a bird yet.

The confusion is whether or not the tag for hunt 234 (guaranteed hunt period) would be valid for private property (or public for that matter) in Newaygo county. Based on the link below, I interpret it that it would be valid as it says that its valid in any open areas "except public land in the ZZ area (southern Michigan)". Scott has property in Bitely that has a lot of birds but he hasn't hunted them as he didn't think his tag was valid for up there. I say it is.........what's the final analysis?

Thanks!
Chris

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10958_10969-57535--,00.html


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

A 234 tag is valid on all lands open to turkey hunting in the state except private lands in zz land. Newaygo county is not in zz land therefore the tag is good on public and private lands in Newaygo county or any other county north of the zz line. 

This is the reason the zz zone should not be moved north of where it is. The closure of public lands with a 234 tag in zz would close over 50,000 acres of land to turkey hunting in Oceana county and probably around the same amount in Newaygo county as well. Sorry for the rant but it was pushed a couple years ago and luckily failed.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

* Except public lands in Unit ZZ. A license for the Guaranteed Hunt Period is valid to hunt Fort Custer military lands with permission. 

taken from the site only public land is closed off to the 234hunt we have draw season threw out may for public land in the zz area. and the 234 hunt allows all hunting on private land. hope that was a type o on your part multibeard. would not want to see a nice guy get into trouble by miss reading the law


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

wildcoy73 said:


> * Except public lands in Unit ZZ. A license for the Guaranteed Hunt Period is valid to hunt Fort Custer military lands with permission.
> 
> taken from the site only public land is closed off to the 234hunt we have draw season threw out may for public land in the zz area. and the 234 hunt allows all hunting on private land. hope that was a type o on your part multibeard. would not want to see a nice guy get into trouble by miss reading the law



I gotta be honest.....I don't understand your post wildcoy. I'm not sure what you're saying.

Thanks though!

Chris


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Wildcoy I do not see where you tink there is a typo on my post. As I stated public lands are closed to turkey hunting with a 234 tag in ZZ with the Ft Custer exception that I did not note.

Clattin was asking about Newaygo county that is north of the ZZ line so the public land closure does not apply.


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 17, 2007)

multibeard said:


> A 234 tag is valid on all lands open to turkey hunting in the state except private lands in zz land. Newaygo county is not in zz land therefore the tag is good on public and private lands in Newaygo county or any other county north of the zz line.
> as i reread your post i see you have it as all private land in the zz are closed. and from what the dnr site say is all public land in the zz are closed but private land is huntable


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks Chrissy

I don't know how many times I reread my posts and didn't catch the typo. Getting old is not good. You are right it should it should have read PUBLIC LANDS closed in zz land.

I guess I was more concerned with the question being on Newaygo county.

Wildcoy My apologies for not seeing the typo you were referring to.


----------

